

Show HN: J, a dead simple but colorful task manager inspired by t- - SingAlong
http://akash.im/j

======
peterhi
You might want to point out that this does not work under 1.8.* Ruby.

j-0.5.1/lib/j.rb:129: undefined (?...) sequence:
/(?<status>(TODO|DONE))\s(?<title>.+)\Z/ (SyntaxError)

~~~
SingAlong
Thanks for pointing that out. Named regexp catching isn't supported in ruby
1.8. I'll update the gem with 1.8 support.

------
SingAlong
Wrote this to flex my ruby skills, There's nothing special about it except the
following:

* Decorated text * Marking tasks as done and deleting them is easier with a one digit key instead of 3 digit key.

If you already have text files with tasks in the following format:

<status> <task>

then you can just rename it to .todo and fireup j

